# Solved: windows was unable to connect to this network



## listentothis (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I have a Macbook and I just installed windows 7 on it while at work. Connected to the network just fine there (airlink and dlink setup) but when I got home I couldn't connect to the home network (uverse set up). When i try to connect, I am NOT prompted to enter the network password and get the error "windows was unable to connect to this network." I have other Windows 7 machines connecting to this network with no problems, and the OS X side of th Macbook also connects to the network fine. All drivers are installed. 

I'd love some help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again. Here's How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


----------



## listentothis (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks, John. Unfortunately this didn't solve my problem. I currently have no stored connections but I am receiving the same issue. Anything else you think it could be?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try removing all encryption to see if you can connect that way?


----------



## listentothis (Apr 18, 2006)

I just tried disabling security and I was able to connect. When I switched it back on, I couldn't again. I've tried turning the router off then on and changing the security type from WPA to WEP but it made no difference. However when I switched in to wep shared I was prompted for the password.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, I think we're zeroing in. Sounds like your wireless adapter or the drivers don't support anything but WEP. Try using a HEX key for the WEP on the router and see if you can get it to connect.


----------



## listentothis (Apr 18, 2006)

Problem solved! Not sure what did it, but I'm gonna explain in case it could help someone else later.

I switched it over to WEP, was prompted for the network key, but right before I could connect, it gave me the same error I received using WPA. I went into device manager in hopes of updating the network drivers, however they were all ready up-to-date. I switched back to WPA and when I tried to connected, it actually asked me for the network key, at which point I was able to connect. Not sure what fixed it.

Thanks so much, John! You're always the one who happens to answer all my posts when I come here for help from time to time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad it all worked out. For reasons I don't understand, sometimes playing with the encryption will sort things out, even though you've already tried the original level of encryption. 

Don't break it, we may not be able to fix it again.


----------

